
What the Web Lacks: A Social Network for Finding a Mentor - raymondduke
http://www.raymondduke.com/2012/11/what-web-lacks-social-network-for.html#.UJyQEOzjKY0.hackernews
======
nostrademons
Possibly because the connection usually works the other way. Usually, mentors
find themselves a protege, proteges don't find themselves a mentor. Supply and
demand works in favor of them, since there are many more people seeking
knowledge and advice than people willing to take the time to mentor someone.

And usually, the connection happens at a subconscious level: you see someone
who reminds you of yourself at a younger stage, or who you think shows a lot
of potential but just needs a little guidance, or who you just _like_. It's
hard to gauge that without a fair bit of time in an unstructured unrelated
environment. That's why you _find_ a mentor - it usually happens through
serendipity.

~~~
raymondduke
Thanks for the reply and your thoughts. You definitely gave me more to think
about. This is obviously something that does require lots of thought
considering it's (i.e., mentorship) basically what Robert Greene's new book is
about.

